# livery in newport



## islauren (26 January 2018)

looking for livery in newport Shropshire for 2 horses. One gelding oner mare, somewhere with a school is a bonus and can turn them out in the morning. ideally have good hacking as well if possible. not in a rush to move but with going to uni they ned to be closer. 
Thanks


----------



## jnb (26 January 2018)

Weaver Equestrian at Childs Ercall (about 5-6 miles out of Newport - has two schools one 30 x 60 min plenty of Turnout, shows and clinics onsite - theyre on Facebook as S&G Equestrian https://www.facebook.com/S-and-G-Equine-Ltd-Weaver-Equestrian-122086254511501/

Or, Batchacre Hall, they have school and round pen its where a lot of students have their horses - Ive not been there but seems popular 
http://www.batchacre-hall-livery.co.uk


----------



## islauren (27 January 2018)

thank you so much will look into them


----------

